# Cooking with Rosemary



## BBQ Mikey (Nov 1, 2008)

So tonight I am planning a big dinner for my bro.

One of the dishes is Lobster Ravioli in a butter based sauce. I am going to saute some garlic and minced cuttlefish in the butter then add some Rosemary. I plan to roughly chop it and leave it in, would it be better if I just put a few sprigs in and removed them before serving?

Any other dish ideas appreciated, I have a good amnt. and I know its a strong herb and don't want to overpower anything.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2008)

If it were me, I would chop and leave in.  But from a presentation standpoint, it might be better just to use sprigs and remove.  Then garnish with a fresh sprig.  I'm not one for presentation... but it sounds like it could be a nice looking dish along with tasting good!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 1, 2008)

rosemary is a tough one for me. i can taste even the tiniest fraction of it in most dishes, and then the idea gets stuck in my head, and it's all i can taste. the only time that i like it is in fairly robust wine sauces and strongly flavored meats like game.

since lobster and butter sauces are mildly flavored, i would err on the side of using too little, and remove it before serving. 
just my 2 centavos.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Nov 1, 2008)

I certainly want it there but dont want to kill the dish, Ill add a sprig in at the end and then remove and see how that goes. Cant go wrong with the white sauce by itself anyway.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm with bt on this. Maybe serve on top. The steam of the dish will impart a tender amount of flavor and aroma. Add alittle white wine and toward the end, some chopped parsley, and that would be enough.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2008)

Rosemary is a strong herb and can easily overpower the delicaste flavors of seafood.  Go lightly.  Also, it's tough to chew so using a spring and removing it would be better.  If you want to lesve it in, do more than a rough chop.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 1, 2008)

I would suggest using thyme instead of rosemary but if you're going to use it, put in the whole sprig and remove it later.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with Bt and Qs. I have a large rosemary shrub and cook with it frequently - it can easily overpower a dish. When we grill pork chops, we just put a sprig on top of the chops and can lightly taste the rosemary - it's perfect that way  Also, in a sauce, I prefer to use a sprig and remove before serving because the rosemary leaves are pretty tough. Even when finely chopped, in a light sauce like you're talking about, they can be a bit gritty.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to say that Rosemary would be my very last choice for seafood preparations - especially something as delicate as lobster ravioli.  Frankly, I wouldn't even use a sprig.  All you're going to end up tasting is the Rosemary.

I wouldn't go with anything other than some Italina flat-leaf parsley &/or perhaps some Chervil, which always goes nicely with lobster.

Save the Rosemary for something robust like a roast chicken or stew.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 1, 2008)

I love rosemary but I like it in heartier dishes like stuffing some soups a little in roasted poultry or beef roasts. I also do not feel like it would help a seafood dish its more useful in a heavier autumn dish. A little bit of thyme or dill would be better you don't want to over power the fish in any way parsley would be good and of course garlic maybe just a little white wine and lemon.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

make some fresh squash to go with your lobster..........rosemary and squash (like zucchini or crookneck) make a wonderful marriage.......not sure that I would put it in the seafood itself, though.......


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Nov 2, 2008)

Turned out well, i just served it on top, didnt even cook with it so much.  I did add parsley to the sauce though, that worked. Thanks for the input, sure glad I didnt mince it and put it in!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 2, 2008)

I am glad, too,  I was afraid that you were going to ignore us and do it anyway...........I've never even heard of seafood with rosemary.............


----------



## sattie (Nov 2, 2008)

BBQ Mikey said:


> Turned out well, i just served it on top, didnt even cook with it so much. I did add parsley to the sauce though, that worked. Thanks for the input, sure glad I didnt mince it and put it in!


  I'm glad you left it out too.  Heck, what do I know... I like Rosemary!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

I use whole sprigs with rosemary and thyme.  I get just as much flavor and don't have the hassle of chopping it up.  I just pull the stems out when it starts to get brown or when I feel I'm done with it.  You'd be surprised how much flavor fresh herbs give just from hanging out in the pan for a bit.

Only time I really use it as an ingredient is for a rub.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 9, 2008)

Even in breadmaking and roasting leg of lamb, rosemary is a very pungent herb and the least little bit can become overpowering especially when using fresh. I question the recipe. I can't imagine using rosemary in such a subtle dish. 

I think a bay leaf cooking in the sauce that can easily be removed makes more sense in a butter sauce with seafood.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 9, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I am glad, too,  I was afraid that you were going to ignore us and do it anyway...........I've never even heard of seafood with rosemary.............



Rosemary can go with certain seafoods but not all. Salmon and monkfish are two that I can think of off the top of my head that rosemary can actually compliment.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2008)

bluefish and mackerel are two more, imo. they're strongly flavored, oily fishes, so they can handle rosemary.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 10, 2008)

I forgot about Monkfish.  Although I haven't made them yet, I do have a couple of recipes kicking around for Mediterranean Monkfish Stews that I believe call for some Rosemary.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Nov 10, 2008)

Honestly I wasn't following any recipe. It was more of an experiment and a challange to try to use a fresh herb with a light garlic sauce. I added it right before plating and really didnt overpower anything, since the temperature didnt release the oils and flavors of the herb, and I had minced cuttlefish and squid in the sauce along with garlic and butter to boot. I used some fresh parsely in the sauce for a more delicate herb flavor, which was the only other fresh herb I had on hand. I also originally intended to use thyme, but the rosemary looked and smelled alot better, so I went with that. Next time I should probably use a more full flavored dish with such a powerful herb, but at least I didn't ruin the dish and it actually added a nice subtle flavor served ontop of the ravioli.


----------



## Claire (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree with those who say rosemary can be a difficult one to cook with.  Plus, what I don't think anyone mentioned (I skimmed the answers but didn't read in any depth), it also is pretty tough if not cooked long.  You don't want your guests to have to pick it out of their teeth.  I grow it a lot, but am more inclined to use it in marinades and long-cooking dishes, and then I throw a branch in, then take it out when I like the flavor of what I'm cooking.  It is also good to stuff a branch in a whole bird before roasting it.  It sounds like you did it just right.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I love rosemary with squash.....if I can find the fresh I like to use it.......it takes extra time but I just run my fingers from the top to the bottom of the leaves so that they fall off the stem and then chop very fine........a little bit goes a long way.......if I use the dried leaves I put a bit between my palms and rub very hard over whatever I'm making (I do this with all dried herbs in fact as it releases the essential oils)  Try it........dried rosemary leaves (not powdered) I've quit using because of how dry it is and


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

ok, jetlag and little sleep made that a bit dodgy........I like  pulverized dried rosemary and rub it betw. my palms........I've quit using the dried leaves as they are so difficult to become tender.......sorry........I go for a medical test today and I'm nervous and writing like a lunatic........don't shy away from using rosemary, though, it's a wonderful herb though be careful about not overdoing it........


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes - I too no longer use dried Rosemary except for the powdered type once in awhile if absolutely necessary.  Regardless of how long you cook it those dried leaves remain like needles.  Very unappetizing.  Fresh is the only way I've used it for years now.


----------

